# Ridiculous!!! We need more activity and fewer lurkers!



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi All!

In the main directory it shows between 150 to over 200 people on the Toro thread at any given time! 

I have no idea what you people are doing, but in my experience, if you have that many people actively viewing the thread, there should be lots of posts and activity.

I just want to encourage all of you to post! There is freedom in this place and if you have stores, problems, hangups, purchase decisions, or require marital advice post purchase, we are here for you. 

Toro is an enormous manufacturer of units, it's a quiet forum likely because they just work and give few problems. But Bragg posts (with snowblower porn) should be posted then! 

We could even have a contest for the funniest toro snowblower experience! Who knows! But I refuse to think that there are 209 of you just staring at old posts and not generating anything new! 

There is no judgement here and incredibly helpful people....just lay it out and let's get solid discussion going today!!!

Dare I dream? I dare!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well I'm glad some of those lurkers are content to lurk


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

MagnumB said:


> Hi All!
> 
> In the main directory it shows between 150 to over 200 people on the Toro thread at any given time!
> 
> ...


Toro lacks the cool factor. Once something becomes overly-refined, it doesn't matter anymore, sort of like your toaster, refrigerator, or stove at home. You can only talk about it so much.

that's something the old snowblowers have, that the new ones will never have, because every old snowblower is an odyssey into history, and a detailed repair, and one must be mechanically inclined to even attempt it.

a chimp can buy a new snowblower at the store, and run it trouble free. what's so hard or impressive about that ? comparing each others BUYING experiences would come off as sort of hollow and lame.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my newest toro is a '93. I use the 2450E (1999 / 2000 vintage ) and the 521E ( 1986 vintage ) most, not all of us have a new toro or want one


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Well. This is a start! I just find that new content (even if it's been done before) needs to be generated to keep a forum alive. 

I'm sure many of us toro owners could die happy knowing what we have just works. But I don't want the lack of post purchase drama to limit perfectly good discussion  we have very smart people here. Who knows the trouble we could get into if ya'll put your minds to it. (Note I did t lump myself in with smart people, that has yet TBD)


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

Many if not most are search engine crawlers... (Computers scanning for thread/text/images/etc.) to add to the search engines like google, bing, yahoo, etc..
All forums are like that.. 
Now, if you had a proper snowblower... -just kiddin'...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

well if they broke down more there would be more action here. they just build THE BEST STUFF OUT THERE.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

What is a Toro?


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Just a Honda guy saying hey


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Back around 2000 my father bought a big toro, I don't know what model. He said he was getting old and was tired of shovelling or paying someone to do it.
He got the best they had back then I know he paid over a $1000 for it.

His drive has an incline and he didn't realize that with a larger blower you still have to exert yourself some while operating it. I bought my little Craftsman a few years after he bought his. He stopped over when I was blowing and commented how he wished he got a smaller blower as it was too big for him.

He asked if I wanted to trade? I said sure! But he said that he wanted the difference in the price tag in cash, I said forget it keep your blower. 

Well fast forward to 2008, he passed away. My sister tried to use it one storm and found it too difficult to operate and she went back paying someone to clean the drive out, and the blower just sat in the garage.

Well, then I found this site and see a lot have 10-15 blowers! I figured I would ask my mom if she wanted to sell it to me. So I asked and was told that my sister....duh, HAD GIVEN IT AWAY! Yep didn't sell it just gave it away!
She told me that she made a deal with someone to take the blower and she would get free snow removal for one season. WHAT A DEAL HUH!

Guess what it really didn't even snow that season.

She is back paying someone to do it.
And I am still steaming everytime I think of it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

HEY BIG ED. you should use this for your sig. the name's BIG ED and I hate shoveling snow... just a thought.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> HEY BIG ED. you should use this for your sig. the name's BIG ED and I hate shoveling snow... just a thought.


Naw.....I don't want to upset any little people. 
Big Ed for the user name is fine is enough. 

I got the " I hate shovelling snow!" now?
See
VVV


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Many if not most are search engine crawlers... (Computers scanning for thread/text/images/etc.) to add to the search engines like google, bing, yahoo, etc..
> All forums are like that..
> Now, if you had a proper snowblower... -just kiddin'...



ROFL, well played Sir


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Back around 2000 my father bought a big toro, I don't know what model. He said he was getting old and was tired of shovelling or paying someone to do it.
> He got the best they had back then I know he paid over a $1000 for it.
> 
> His drive has an incline and he didn't realize that with a larger blower you still have to exert yourself some while operating it. I bought my little Craftsman a few years after he bought his. He stopped over when I was blowing and commented how he wished he got a smaller blower as it was too big for him.
> ...


A bit soul crushing that! Wow, I love the women in my life, but they often don't understand the value of things. (Not all, just the ones I know/married to)

This ultimately works in your favour, when you bring the big beast home and say, "honey, I got a great deal on it". My wife has no reference point for cost....so it's one of the few tools I take advantage of on the rare occasion. 

That said, as you described Ed, it can sure work against you. I am crying tears of sorrow for you 😭😭😭😭


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I told her that she better hope Dad doesn't come back and haunt her! 
I then went out to my pickup and pulled out a white owl, I use them to keep the bugs away from me when fishing. He used to smoke those crooked, stinky, el de nob'le'eos cigars, or a stinky pipe. I took a couple drags and blew the in the back door mud room and called her to come out to the garage. She came out and told me that she smelled cigar smoke, I told her WHAT DID I TELL YOU, that must be Dad. I told you!
I had her thinking.

Duh!..............I told her she should have got at least 5 snowfall seasons for what the blower was worth.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> I told her that she better hope Dad doesn't come back and haunt her!
> I then went out to my pickup and pulled out a white owl, I use them to keep the bugs away from me when fishing. He used to smoke those crooked, stinky, el de nob'le'eos cigars, or a stinky pipe. I took a couple drags and blew the in the back door mud room and called her to come out to the garage. She came out and told me that she smelled cigar smoke, I told her WHAT DID I TELL YOU, that must be Dad. I told you!
> I had her thinking.
> 
> Duh!..............I told her she should have got at least 5 snowfall seasons for what the blower was worth.


Oh well done lol. Hahaha spectral smoke from the beyond....that's a nice touch!😜👍


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

I know nothing about Toro's.....that's why I don't post anything about them.


----------



## djc6 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm new, and guilty of lurking  My first post in this subforum.

I just bought my first snowthrower - a Toro 721QZE. I've only owned it a few hours, have not had a chance to use it yet, so nothing really to post about!


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

djc6 said:


> I'm new, and guilty of lurking  My first post in this subforum.
> 
> I just bought my first snowthrower - a Toro 721QZE. I've only owned it a few hours, have not had a chance to use it yet, so nothing really to post about!


WOOO it worked!

A warm welcome to the forum, and that's a fine machine you have there! Let us know your initial impressions. They are so fast and maneuverable, it's really astounding in use. 

Cheers


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

RoyP said:


> I know nothing about Toro's.....that's why I don't post anything about them.


The Obvious question may be, "why are you here". But I think we all tend to roam. Now if you are a closet Toro lover...well then. Welcome 😜👍


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> Back around 2000 my father bought a big toro, I don't know what model. He said he was getting old and was tired of shovelling or paying someone to do it.
> He got the best they had back then I know he paid over a $1000 for it.
> 
> His drive has an incline and he didn't realize that with a larger blower you still have to exert yourself some while operating it. I bought my little Craftsman a few years after he bought his. He stopped over when I was blowing and commented how he wished he got a smaller blower as it was too big for him.
> ...


 it was more than likely a POWERSHIFT he had.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> it was more than likely a POWERSHIFT he had.


I was gonna say that....but decided it wasn't worth rubbing in that likelihood. 😆👍


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I lurked around for 3 days and read lots know nothing but wanted to belong here Can not wait for the first snow and a new Toro.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Hanky said:


> I lurked around for 3 days and read lots know nothing but wanted to belong here Can not wait for the first snow and a new Toro.


Hope you get a ton. 

What are you going to do with the old.....dependable...Craftsman now.
Poor gal severed you all well these years.
You must have made some kind of repair to it in all those years right?

My little Craftsman is going to be around 15 years old this year.

You going to bury her or what?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

It is a 8/26 track drive was hoping to find a place in the garage for it since it is one of the last track drives they made got it in Dec 1997. Just Changed oil and check over good every summer. I just want a new winter toy so I am a going to get this Toro next week 1128.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Well............what did you replace in all those years?
Nothing but the plug and oil?

Mine is going on 15 years now and the only thing I replaced was a plastic gas fitting.
I probably broke it somehow.
I changed the plug but the old one looked good.
I bought a replacement belt, never put a new one on yet.
I bought a friction wheel...just to have.

Oh I changed the oil, and have added air to the tires.
I forgot I greased it too, the one fitting I have.

I have not really done anything but blow snow for 14 years now.
Well a couple of those years were void of any large storms. 

I hear you.....New is nice.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I would think it gets about 12 to 20 hrs of use each year most of our snow is light powder. The old girl has served me well. Just have the urge to replace with what I feel is the best.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Ahhhh toro! It's warms the cockles of your heart. The HD (heavy duty) versions have hand warmers now. I have to say they work well. 

So Hanky what model are you considering?


----------



## jimb (Oct 25, 2014)

Ok Magnum. I bought a Toro 826 XE can't wait to try it out. It is a big improvement to my old single stage Honda. I am ready to destroy what the snow plow dumps in my drive.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

jimb said:


> Ok Magnum. I bought a Toro 826 XE can't wait to try it out. It is a big improvement to my old single stage Honda. I am ready to destroy what the snow plow dumps in my drive.


WOOOOOO!!!

Congrats! It's a great machine! I can't wait to hear about the vast snowy destruction caused by that beast!

Cheers 🍺🍺


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

MagnumB said:


> Ahhhh toro! It's warms the cockles of your heart. The HD (heavy duty) versions have hand warmers now. I have to say they work well.
> 
> So Hanky what model are you considering?


 I am looking at a 1128 OXE Last years model but sat at the dealer since last March, looking like $1,000.xx off from last year. I feel it is a must buy wife is getting better about it.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanky said:


> I am looking at a 1128 OXE Last years model but sat at the dealer since last March, looking like $1,000.xx off from last year. I feel it is a must buy wife is getting better about it.


With that kind of price, I can't imagine why you are telling us about how good a deal it is, vs how good a deal you actually got

Run don't walk and grab that bad boy! I need some moral support in these forums (other 1128 owners) 😜👍😆


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Well I call my dealer and told them I am buying it. Will pick up on Monday. Got it for $1,600.xx Plus they want to buy my old Crapsman for $400.xx. They want a good cheap one to sell to budjet minded people. After Monday bring on the snow


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You have to be careful about posting links to craigslist if it's something you're interested in as you might find someone else didn't bother to post a reply about it being a good deal and instead went out and bought it first


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Hanky said:


> Well I call my dealer and told them I am buying it. Will pick up on Monday. Got it for $1,600.xx Plus they want to buy my old Crapsman for $400.xx. They want a good cheap one to sell to budjet minded people. After Monday bring on the snow


Look at you! 
Your Craftsman has served you well all those years?
Now your getting a different brand name and all the sudden it is a *"Crapsman"*.

Do you know what Karma is?
Karma, just might come and bite you on the ass now.
You might be better just keeping your *"Crapsman"* for a backup machine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think I'd go ahead and get the $400 credit for the trade in and maybe if I was worried pick up a $100 beater as a project and backup all in one.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I can not complain about my old Craftsman, just the nick name I gave it when I bought new I wanted a John Deere but could not come up with the $$ so now I can have what I want that is the reason for the upgrade. If my new Toro last 20 years I will be in my early 80's and some one else can do my snow. The way I see it.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanky said:


> Well I call my dealer and told them I am buying it. Will pick up on Monday. Got it for $1,600.xx Plus they want to buy my old Crapsman for $400.xx. They want a good cheap one to sell to budjet minded people. After Monday bring on the snow


Congrats my man! 

If you post photos, I'll post photos  (I haven't done that yet....shame on me)


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Everything considered, I'd call what the dealer offered an almost square deal. I'd see if they'd step up with a coffee mug or hat.

Just kidding of course.


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

Lurker? Nice choice of word. Nicer pejorative application. Sorry to bother you.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Pythons37 said:


> Lurker? Nice choice of word. Nicer pejorative application. Sorry to bother you.


Woah there brother, it is no way intended to be pejorative in the least. Or even a nicer application of such 

"Lurker", "long time lurker" is Interwebs parlance for those who don't become a member and spend time reading. If there is any negative meaning, you implied it yourself. 

I was a lurker for some time, and often I recommend people do a little lurking to get a feel for a forum. 

Anything we can do to encourage people to become members and contribute, or ask questions is a good thing. Sure enough we have some new people.  

It's all good ��


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

OR ... it can be a member who researches but never posts. It isn't a negative connotation at all, just descriptive.
And lets face it, there are some posts you do kind of wish THAT person was a Lurker  since the post is so out in left field.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Picked up my new blower this morning.

Now where is the snow??


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's one nice machine 

I wish you snow !!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> That's one nice machine
> 
> I wish you snow !!


he can have mine to.


----------



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

Big Ed,

I just bought a brand new Honda HS928WA. Because Honda's last forever, your story has motivated me to make an addendum on my last will and testament. I hereby leave my Honda Snowblower to my son Matthew.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

kiss4afrog said:


> or ... It can be a member who researches but never posts. It isn't a negative connotation at all, just descriptive.
> And lets face it, there are some posts you do kind of wish that person was a lurker  since the post is so out in left field.


this^^^


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

EarthWindandFire said:


> Big Ed,
> 
> I just bought a brand new Honda HS928WA. Because Honda's last forever, your story has motivated me to make an addendum on my last will and testament. I hereby leave my Honda Snowblower to my son Matthew.


Any way you slice it, that's a sweet machine. My Brother in Law has one. I snow blow his acreage just for fun, just to see the snow hit low earth orbit 

You've done well.

I feel quite confident re Toros too. They will just go and go and go.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanky said:


> Picked up my new blower this morning.
> 
> Now where is the snow??


Toro Red, no finer Red has been put on a mechanical beast as this. Yes, that's an all inclusive statement. "Better than Honda Red?", you ask, absolutely, if only because of the chemical makeup of the paint. A little known fact, Honda Red is primarily composed of the crushed hopes and dreams of grown men, unicorn dust (a rare breed - hunted for their dust to extinction - save for a couple captive breeding programs that have to date, only resulted in a few scraggly Horney horses) finally, the ashes of future hope comprises 10% of the mixture. This is what gives Honda red the appearance of "speed" while standing still and zero net contribution to the applications gross weight. "Seems the crushed dreams of grown men weigh very little", according to an unnamed industry insider.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

After being here on this Forum for 2 weeks I am glad I found this great site. I a can not believe how many different brands of Snow Blowers there are out there I guess I have been in a snow bank for years and never looked at any.. Love my new Red one, but thought about Orange just no dealer close. Got to go and read more since no snow at all can not trust the weather man any more. or the weather lady........


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Got to try out my new 1128 got 2 in or 5cm of wet snow to worked good but not really enough snow to move far. Shovelled a few piles and seemed to like more snow. A learning curve for sure for me


----------

